# FREE Macap MXA Coffee Grinder when you buy an Ottima Espresso Machine



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

*A fantastic package offer of a FREE Macap MXA Grinder with built in tamper with the Visacrem Ottima Espresso Machine*

CoffeeDelivered are currently offering this amazing deal, save £550!

For full details please visit our online shop at Link Removed (Mod)


----------

